# I did it



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

I did it,filed for divorce yesterday and I knew it was the only option.I had enough of my husband of 2 years treating me like crap and cheating on me.He came back Thursday night instead of Monday which he was going to do.I told him to pack his things and leave with a police officer on site.I am very glad I did this and I deserve better.My husband finally did admit cheating on me,with 10 women.I am having a process server serve the divorce papers on Monday at his workplace.I see my lawyer on Tuesday and I plan on taking my husband to the cleaners.No children thank god with him.I plan on going for spousal support for what he did to me.Plus we invested in some property 3 years ago,I want my money back what I put in it,$20,000.00.Luckily I kept the paperwork stating this and I get my money back if I wanted to back out.I know he is not going to be too happy.I am one happy woman now,I am keeping my head up high and have tons of support from my family and friends.


----------



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

Good for you!  Hopefully this will bring some relief to your life.


----------



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

It has been a huge relief and the divorce proceeding starts Feb 7th.I have my head up high including my confidence with tons of support from family and friends.Even my lawyer believes in me and we will win.I have the money saved to pay my lawyer which will be expensive.


----------



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

I am incredibly happy for you. Everyone should be! No one deserves to be in such a hateful relationship where the spouse cheats like this. 

I wish you all the best in your amazing future to come!


----------



## mtg2 (Jan 6, 2011)

You are smart to do this now! No 10 years gone by, no children! Good luck to you. You are already on a brighter path.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

I am thankful my family and friends are there for me and the support has been great.It includes my boss Tommy and co workers at work.Said I deserved better and I listened.I could not take the abuse either,he hit me twice and punched me once.After the divorce is finalized,hopefully find a man that treats me right and move on with my life.I know there are men out there that are kind and respectful.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Good for you! Please remember to keep us updated and use TAM for support


----------



## breathe (Feb 2, 2011)

Glad to hear it! You deserve better


----------



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

I will keep up with the updates.I did get encouraged by a good friend of mine last night.My friend Hayley patted me on the back and said this: Your a good friend of mine and I know you are very strong.I never seen you give up and glad you got rid of this loser.I was a little tearful,we hugged and I told her thank you.


----------



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is an update,started the divorce proceeding on Monday.I am doing good and "cleaning" my husband out.He has a couple shot guns that are mine and I am getting them back,has 8 days left to give them back to me.Has not yet.My lawyer has been great so far.Working on getting my $20,000.00 back from the property investment.Husband and I signed nuptials and it says I get $50,000.00 if we divorce in the future.My husband is rich.This will be mentioned too and will be next week.


----------

